# Boat trailer question



## americanforkdude

So question... I was reading a link on another site about boat registration and required info. They stated a single axle boat trailer does not need to be registered. This made sense seeing how every boat trailer I have ever owned is a single axle and have never had a title or a registration required. However, the newer boat I have has a title and requires registration yet it is a smaller trailer then trailers I have had in the past. Why is this the case?


----------



## GaryFish

Short of me ranting about government intrusion, I'll just say this. It is an arbitrary method of extracting fees. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## americanforkdude

So another question, what if the license plate and registration on the trailer was removed? How would they know my trailer was registered vs someone elses trailer of same size that has never had a registration?


----------



## bowgy

You can register any trailer, you only have to if it is over 750 lbs, at least that was the case last time I checked. Many single axel trailers are under the 750 lb limit.

Also when I bought one of my boats new I had to register the trailer the first time but after that only the boat.


----------



## DallanC

I bought a 2place, drive on / drive off flat snowmobile trailer out of WY that was registered, I figured I could skip registering it here in Utah as I've owned several trailers and never registered any of them. A couple months later I got a nasty letter from Utah stating I had XX days to register it or face a fine. Go figure.

-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D

So what is the answer?
Who knows for certainty?


----------



## Cooky

uhhh...before I painted my boat trailer I took the plate and bracket off and threw it away. :^8^: Now watch...the trailer monitoring agency will be sneaking around my place. Hope they don't check my hay hauling trailer, I seem to have lost it's plates too.


----------



## dubob

Grandpa D said:


> So what is the answer?
> Who knows for certainty?


I DO! I DO! I DO! OOO°)OO

You will too if you go to this URL and read the straight talk direct from the Utah DMV: http://dmv.utah.gov/trailers. Here is a quote from that website:


> Every trailer operated in Utah, weighing _*more than 750 lbs*_, must be title (sic) and registered. Each trailer owner must pay a registration fee at the time of initial registration and annually thereafter. Uniform fees also apply.


There are some exemptions and they are:


> •Owned and operated by non-residents of Utah
> •Owned and operated by the United States government
> •Weighs _*less than 750 lbs*_


So what about one that weighs exactly 750 lbs? Hhhmmmm? :RULES:

Here is another quote from that website:


> Every travel trailer and tent trailer operated in Utah must be title and registered. Each trailer owner must pay a registration fee at the time of initial registration and annually thereafter. Uniform fees also apply.


----------



## americanforkdude

So if my trailer is less than 750 simply take all registration stickers off and throw away the plates? Its not a travel trailer or a tent trailer. And is what was said previously the truth, it it a one time registration fee? Makes no sense.


----------



## PBH

americanforkdude said:


> So if my trailer is less than 750 simply take all registration stickers off and throw away the plates?


yep.

There are a lot of boat trailers out there that are very close to the 750lbs registration point. When purchasing a NEW boat/trailer, the dealer WILL register your trailer (if the trailer is over 750 lbs) and you will receive a license plate with registration stickers. Whether or not you install those plates (with stickers) on your trailer is up to you. You will receive notification, just like on your car, when those tags expire. Again, it is up to you whether or not you renew that registration. Legally, you are required.

The biggest gray area is enforcement. That's why many people do not register their trailers. The majority of "small" single axle trailers are under 750lbs, and thus don't require the tags. If you get pulled over without tags, the LEO may look to see your trailer weight, and if it is over 750lbs without tags, you will get cited.

It's a risk many trailer owners take, and many get away with.


----------

